# LTSP Problems mount NFS root

## oshecho

I've been trying to get LTSP working and almost have a thin client booting up. (I've mostly followed this guide: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://flowledge.nl/gentoo/ltsp/)

The thin client(virtualbox instance right now) gets the correct information from my DHCP server, gets the pxelinux via tftp and starts booting the image. It goes fine until it tries to mount the root from NFS.

The error I get is:

```
>> Attempting to mount NFS root on 192.168.1.2:/opt/ltsp/x86

   mount: RPC: Unable to send; errno = Network is unreachable

!! NFS Mounting failed. Is the path correct ?
```

I've read that the kernel itself is supposed to get an IP and watching the logs on my DHCP server, I don't see that happening. So that is probably the problem, but I have no idea on how to fix it.

/etc/exports:

```
/opt/ltsp/x86 *(ro,sync,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check)
```

In the client kernel config:

```
CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set
```

pxelinux.cfg/default:

```
default x86

label x86

kernel x86-kernel-2.6.29-r12

append initrd=initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.34-gentoo-r12 init=linuxrc ip=dhcp root=/dev/nfs nfsroot=192.168.1.2:/opt/ltsp/x86
```

----------

## erik258

 *Quote:*   

> I've read that the kernel itself is supposed to get an IP and watching the logs on my DHCP server, I don't see that happening. So that is probably the problem, but I have no idea on how to fix it. 

 

I'd concur.  Your network interface driver is built into the kernel, right?  All else appears correct.

----------

## wim-x

Did you compile in the NFS client stuff in the client kernel? I'v always compiled it as module, letting the initramfs load it at client boot time.

```
 

<M>   NFS client support 

 [*]     NFS client support for NFS version 3 

 [*]       NFS client support for the NFSv3 ACL protocol extension

 [*]     NFS client support for NFS version 4 (EXPERIMENTAL)

```

The MODULES_FS variable in /usr/share/genkernel/defaults/modules_load should also contain nfs before you make the initramfs with genkernel.

Also, The manual you should be using is on the unofficial Gentoo Wiki.

----------

